# Few xmas goodies!



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Just a few of the many detailing xmas prezzies i treated myself to this year :thumb:

10 large orange drying towels
Blackwow
10 buffing towels
Flexipads applicators
Maxi suds
Poorboys wheel sealant
Berry blast air freshner


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice Stuff


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice Stuff





swiftjon said:


> very nice indeed :thumb:


Cheers, looking forward to using in the morning


----------



## chost10 (Jun 21, 2009)

Where did you get the 10 buffing towels and the large orange drying towels from ?


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

chost10 said:


> Where did you get the 10 buffing towels and the large orange drying towels from ?


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

chost10 said:


> Where did you get the 10 buffing towels and the large orange drying towels from ?


also interested to know where these are from.

nice lot of stuff you got there.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> also interested to know where these are from.
> 
> nice lot of stuff you got there.


Cheers Grant, used the stuff today . Also Pm'd you :thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Where did you get the black wow from bud ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

danielhoworth said:


> Where did you get the black wow from bud ?


Have a look here for UK stockists of Black Wow: www.blackwow.co.uk

Alan W


----------



## DannyHigg (Nov 30, 2010)

sorry dude, another wondering where the towels are from?
thanks


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Could you PM me the details too, ta:thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

DannyHigg said:


> sorry dude, another wondering where the towels are from?
> thanks





Will-S said:


> Could you PM me the details too, ta:thumb:


Pm's sent :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice haul. BlackWOW is a good choice. Where did the towels come from? Also what are those White ones like?


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Nice haul. BlackWOW is a good choice. Where did the towels come from? Also what are those White ones like?


White ones are really good for buffing of quick detailers and wax. Its all i use now :thumb:Blackwow is pretty impressive, nice non glossy finish.
Pm also sent.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

sorry mate any chance you could pm me as to where th orange towels are from:thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

moonstone mo said:


> sorry mate any chance you could pm me as to where th orange towels are from:thumb:


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

also another one can you send me a pm aswell.ta


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

chrisc said:


> also another one can you send me a pm aswell.ta


No problem


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

could you also pm me were you got ur towels please as im looking to order some


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

CivicTypeR. said:


> could you also pm me were you got ur towels please as im looking to order some


Just sent PM


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

The curiosity is killing me now - Can you PM me where you got the towels from please


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

62mph said:


> The curiosity is killing me now - Can you PM me where you got the towels from please


Not a problem


----------



## samurl (Feb 9, 2009)

Can I have a PM too please!


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

samurl said:


> Can I have a PM too please!


PM sent :buffer:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

PM to me too :wave:

The towels look very interesting


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

tfonseca said:


> PM to me too :wave:
> 
> The towels look very interesting


Used one this morning, very good :thumb:
Pm sent


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

can i have a pm richie i feel left out !!!lol look very good quality


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

e4n rs said:


> can i have a pm richie i feel left out !!!lol look very good quality


Pm on its way :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

just emptied inbox as it was full :thumb:


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Please can you send me details of the towels too, I have no lights in my garage and they will help me see my way!

Seriously please could I have the details.

Cheers,


----------



## AKFM (Dec 26, 2010)

add me to the pm list please as im on the look out for a drying towel


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

would you pm me details of cloths aswell please Richie


cheers paul


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice collection, can I ask why anyone would need 10 drying towels? Unless this is your job in which case I will look silly


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

PM's sent for people who asked :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Nice collection, can I ask why anyone would need 10 drying towels? Unless this is your job in which case I will look silly


To be honest mate i dont need 10, ill be listing some up in a for sale thread in abit. :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Used the flexipads apps today, what do you use the hard side of the app for, is it just personal prefference? i used the black softer side not the hard yellow side


----------

